# Craft Table design



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

I am a vendor at a spa show (myspabuzz.com) and I need to sit down and design my craft table. Our products are inspired by the Chesapeake Bay so I found these decor items that I can decorate my able with.....

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/stat ... collection

This will be a great opportunity to further build my brand in my area. But I need some table design suggestions. I don't want to just toss stuff in a basket....

I am taking five batches (18 bars each) of five different soap scents (I have over 15), about 25 body butters, and 15 bath salts. 

It is a six-hour show. 

Any suggestions???


----------



## IanT (Apr 9, 2008)

I think your on the right path!...it would be cool to set up a lifeguard stand on on lets say the back left corner or right if you are looking at the table as a customer, and then maybe put some sand down or mix a bunch with resin and put on a board to look like the beach. then you could make all the little bars of soap look like theyre sun bathing!!! add some shells here and there and maybe a small buoy or two with some fish net and seashells entangled in it around the sides of the table. That would loook soooo coool!! 

just an idea but its what i instantly thought of when looking at the little lifeguard stand thing (and I used to lifeguard on the ocean so ...ya know...  )

whatcha think!?!


----------



## IanT (Apr 9, 2008)

oooh and maybe on the other side of the table a lighthouse resembling  one in chesapeake bay!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes.! That would be fabulous....what great ideas! 

Thank you......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IanT (Apr 11, 2008)

no worries!! DEFINTITELY post pics of your table!! (that is if youve got a cam of course! ) Id love to see the end result!! 


best of luck to you!

Ian T


----------



## LJA (Jul 30, 2009)

That would be drop dead gorgeous.  It would definitely pull my eye toward your table.


----------

